# OK fuel consumption on Ford 460



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well we had a run up to Nottingham and back mainly on motorway with cruise on at 55mph.

Reckon I got a squeak over 7 mpg what do you think your getting?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bl**dy hell John were you booting it! I get about 9.5-10 and its an 8.1 and weighs over 8 tonnes.

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yours is the V10 is it not Olley?

I was only poodling along the lorries were a pain passing one by one :roll: 

We are off on Thursday to the Covert CC in Lincs so do another tank to tank.

BTW:- the filling the LPG gas was easy apart from not pressing the button till it cut out to start with :roll: :roll: (ps:- my gas locker doesn't lock so would you leave the UK adaptor on?)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John no thats the 6.8 ford Triton engine mines a V8 chevy.

I was advised to leave the adaptor off and keep the plastic cap on. so no crap gets in and makes the valve leak.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> I was only poodling along the lorries were a pain passing one by one :roll:


Too fast matey .. :lol:

I tried a similar exercise coming back through France, cruising at 55mph gave 12 mpg, I then tried cruising at 50mph and got 14mpg .. doesn't sound much but it's a 16.6% improvement ..

Get tucked up behind a 'big un' and reduce the drag.. :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi John no thats the 6.8 ford Triton engine mines a V8 chevy.
> 
> I was advised to leave the adaptor off and keep the plastic cap on. so no crap gets in and makes the valve leak.
> 
> Olley


Thank you (good advice re adaptor :wink

Have another fuel check (mind you both time I filled up in Tescos brought the place to a halt as the pump cut out at 100 litres) :roll: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Get tucked up behind a 'big un' and reduce the drag.. :wink:


What worries me is lorries can out brake me :roll: bit wary of tucking up behind one (bet you've got air brake Jim?)

Will try 50 mph :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> What worries me is lorries can out brake me :roll: bit wary of tucking up behind one (bet you've got air brake Jim?)


Yes indeed, not tooo close, don't want to kiss the a** of a Polish truck .. :lol:

Mine are air over hydraulic but it still takes a lot of stopping doing 50 :?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

When I first broached the subject of RVs on here the above figures were bandied about then, however my freind Khands assured me that the one I chose would do at least 85 MILES PER GALLON I belive him 8O I wanted to so I will :lol: 
Geo
Ps the petrol fairy has since told me about 14 maybe push 16 @50mph light footed, Ford V10 Triton, too frightend to check


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi John I think your speedo is wrong, you won't overtake many lorries if your doing 55mph.

According to my GPS, mine is almost spot on, to overtake lorries I need to be doing in excess of 58mph, which is what I think their govenors are set for. Anything less and they overtake me. 8O 

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

olley said:


> hi John I think your speedo is wrong, you won't overtake many lorries if your doing 55mph.
> 
> According to my GPS, mine is almost spot on, to overtake lorries I need to be doing in excess of 58mph, which is what I think their govenors are set for. Anything less and they overtake me. 8O
> 
> Olley


No they were passing me gently and I set cruise at 56 mph on the speedo hoping to stay with them but their speed limiter are set at 56 mph. (My GPS had me doing 53/4 mph at 56 on the speedo)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi john sorry  I thought you were overtaking them. In which case your MPG sounds rather low, I would have expected simlar to mine. Perhaps you need a tune up.

Olley


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tad over a 7 is all I can get at best 55mph, 2006 Suncruiser 8.1 Chevy

Dave


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have averaged just under 7mpg on propane. generally 60mph on m'ways, always towing. assume this equates to about 9mpg on petrol, but have never used the stuff. 8.1l vortec.

des


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Cheers guys, I feel a hell of a lot better now!  

1999 Georgieboy Landau 3301, single slide, Chevy 6.5TDV8

Average 10, about 12 on the m/way at 56.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah the joys of a little lightweight RV
Geo


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

our bus 32 ft gulfstream has a 460 in it with a gas jobby on never checked on petrol as only use when we have to, or just to run some fresh petrol through the system, worst i got 0n 200 ltr gas 300 miles best 410 about £80 worth seems good to me then is is my first bus and i dont have anything to compare with any comments? thanks


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Makes me feel better too 10/12 mpg C class winnebago 7.5 460 Ford petrol with gas conversion at 55 ish
Tony


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> Makes me feel better too 10/12 mpg C class winnebago 7.5 460 Ford petrol with gas conversion at 55 ish
> Tony


Now your really rubbing it in   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We achieved 10.77 mpg overall towing a 985kg trailer (inc car) with the 6.8l V10 Triton petrol - I was a very good boy & tickled the throttle at 55 mph to the south of Spain & back.

I found the Cruise was a bit vicious on inclines - wanted to keep the speed up at any cost by kicking-down etc - so always disengaged it at the start of any type of incline & compromised the speed by up to 10mph. Worked for me anyway. Engine has done 15,000 miles.

Dougie.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

9.8 mpg average for me on a 2004, 6.8 litre V10 Triton, 8 tonne RV towing 700kg Smart, mixed motorway & main roads over 1500 miles, 50 - 55mph.

Bruce


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

You lot must of heard of the "mile high club" you'll be starting the "50 mph club" soon. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope I don't get stuck behind you all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Gary


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> you'll be starting the "50 mph club" soon


Very interesting comment,when i drove my Kontiki it was more than capable of cruising at about 85mph, in and out of the lorries,outside lane too most times, passing all but the wide awake boys, 
On a trip back from a meet one wekend I said i would follow a mate back Harold(beyondajoke) now he's a steady driver very rarely going over sixty averaging 55mph, the trip home tokk about 10 mins longer over about 80 miles and i commented how much I had enjoyed the drive home, and promissed to drive more steady in the future but of coarse once on my own back to the mid 80s and all the weaving and bobing that goes with it,Then along comes the RV frightened to death by the weight and size to start with, and always with economy in mind despite comments to the contrary, my driving style has change dramaticly and i so much more look forword to the actual drive ,not just getting there 
Join the 50-60 club you will love it
Geo


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got about 12-14ish from our Chateau. But that was belting along unloaded at 70(ish!!!) when we picked it up from Southampton


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Got about 12-14ish from our Chateau. But that was belting along unloaded at 70(ish!!!) when we picked it up from Southampton


Hi Dazzer
I didn't think that you had your Chateau long enough to fill it up with fuel mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We get about 15 MPG from our old Chevy tractor but I am hoping to get about 30 MPG when I am following my mate Shooey through France later this year :lol: :lol: 
John I think you need to run some injector cleaner through your motor matey and see if that improves matters, 7 does seem a tad low to me....

Keith


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mmmm, this all makes me feel quite good, our 30 year old doing about 10-12 mpg doesn't seem so bad, not that I really worry, space, comfy seats, luxures etc etc.

Si


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I think there is only one conclusion to draw from this. 
If you want 'double figure' economy with an ARV .. buy a diesel or a smaller motorhome. 

7 -10mpg is, to say the least, thirsty.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Keith

One and only trip we did in it!!  

Filled it up at Southampton and again when we got home and did the sums worked out at 13.74592983764892837648938327 miles per gallon (sorry i cant be any more precise!) :wink: 

But as i say that was fully unloaded and no less than 70mph :wink: for 80% of the journey home. The joys of a 6.8 V10.......oh yes!!!!!!!   

Never been one to bitch about MPG if you want cheap to run by a VW Golf Diesel!!! But 7mpg 8O does kind of stick in the throat a bit!!! Good job hes got deep pockets :lol: and feels his contribution to the treasury is making this country what it is today 8O an the less said about that the better!!!! :roll: )

Dazzer


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Geo, I fully agree with your sentiments,however would you still drive like that IF your RV returned say 25 mpg.
I spent more years than I care to remember pounding up & down the motorways,always in a rush,never being where I should be when I should be,frustrated by the middle lane hoggers.Then I grew up & found that driving to say Glasgow at + 80mph didn't get me there much quicker :lol: .
My comments in my earlier post were not meant to offend anyone. Having said that I find it quite comical that that some of the ARV drivers,are only too pleased to tell us Euro drivers about all the gadgets they have onboard,including cruise control,which they promptly turn OFF if coming to a hill to save some fuel    . :wink: 
Have a good one,
Gary


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont turn it orf I hit cruise and go get my head down :lol:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Blimey Geo not only cruise but,AUTO PILOT TOO. :wink:


----------

